

Script to open the source file of a python module in vim. Ex: pyvi os.path - itodd
http://github.com/anandology/hacks/blob/master/pyvi

======
branden
Great idea. I'm not sure how useful it is to me since IPython can do the same
and I rarely code without it, but I'll grab it and see if I find myself using
it.

Come to think of it, if this were a command within Vim I'd use it all time
time. Maybe this weekend...

